# SA750 W&B Good news/BAD news



## EAABipe40FF (Sep 27, 2014)

Well, very bad news for several hours.....Plane was so tail heavy that I could fly w/150# of fuel but not with 140#....... Until I realized my 20" mistake in TW arm.

Anyway, good news is that I have beat my empty weight goal by almost 50#. Goal was 950# and today my measured weight was 916# and there is 3-4 gal. fuel in it that I need to drain/weigh. It might actually be under 900# which would be remarkable(even for me-NOT)

Now after finding my mistake I would be just inside the rear CG limit w/zero fuel and just me.

Bottom line is that I can handle the weight of a metal prop. and it will move GC forward almost an inch(as I recall).

Talk about a wacko day! I was overjoyed when I read the scale, 421# Rmain, 420.5# Lmain and 75# TW

Then I ran the numbers and felt like pouring gas on it and lighting a match. It looked like only solution was new mount which would be like starting over. Even a CS prop would not get me to a zero fuel within CG range. I was really deflated to say the least.

I reweighed and ran the (same) numbers and got the same answer. Then after looking at the plans W&B AGAIN I saw my error and sorrow turned to joy....


Then after I got home a friend called and told of a rifle that had been my quest for 20 years had surfaced. I no longer collect Mauser military rifles and have sold my collection but a M1892 Spanish Mauser had been my #1 goal. Thought to have been made in some numbers it seems only experimental examples exist, only 4-5 know and 3 of those in museums. Anyway not to be. The auction estimate is $5000-$15000. 

No, I will NOT trade an airplane for it. I'd still like to find one but it needs to be a sleeper in some shop for $300......

Anyway an interesting day

Jack

PS, Eric (with the 74DM7-62 prop FS) if you see this, I have been reminded by another forum member of the 74DM-58 we were discussing back in Feb. so if I go metal I'll likely go with it. Thanks


----------

